# Obama's budget would put Walker's arena finance plan in doubt



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> A proposal in President Barack Obama's budget would bar the use of tax-exempt bonds to finance professional sports facilities, a move that would put Gov. Scott Walker's $220 million bonding plan for a new downtown Milwaukee arena in jeopardy.
> 
> Obama slipped the measure into his budget last month, setting off alarm bells among states and cities that have used the tax-exempt bonds to finance professional sports facilities. In Minneapolis, for example, nearly half of the $1 billion football stadium being built for the Minnesota Vikings is supported by nearly $500 million in tax-exempt city and state bonds.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwaukee/obamas-budget-would-put-walkers-arena-finance-plan-in-doubt-b99464141z1-296609911.html


----------

